# Essential tools in your plow truck



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

What are a few of your essential (MUST HAVE) tools you keep in your truck?

I always like to keep 



Ice scraper/snowbrush
ratchet/socket set
Jack
Measuring wheel
camera tripod
tire iron
tow straps (in case my monster gets stuck... haha never) Thumbs Up
screwdriver set
1 Gallon water (if washer fluid runs out) :crying:
2 windshield washer fluids
2 quarts oil
radiator fluid
WD-40
large oversized pink pig with oversized jacket which includes misc. screws, nails, bolts!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I keep food. Plus some tools and crud I probably dont need. about 300 jackets it seems like since they are just in a big mess of a pile. Toolbox.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Pipe Wrench.

For whenever I get a jam in my spreader auger. I put the pipe wrench on the end of the auger shaft and work it out.

...


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

A Case Of Beer (Budweiser)


I.... Bottle Of Vodka (Greygoose)

A Bottle Full Of Muscle Relaxers and Vicoden


A roll of Toilet Paper....In case i have to many beers and have the Trots......:salute:


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Serious satellite radio set to classic vinyl lithium playboy or Hits 1.. Maybe the weather channel.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Funny thing, I don't keep anything previously mentioned in my plow truck... A chain and a few shovells and we're good to go


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Triple L;1432434 said:


> Funny thing, I don't keep anything previously mentioned in my plow truck... A chain and a few shovells and we're good to go


There is no need for it in the city really. There is a tim or 7-11 or something on every corner so if your thirsty you can pull in there. If you need to take a leak well....


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

A 12 pack of bud cans, 40ft towstrap , winter boots incase I gotta get out, can of FF, big azz hammer, and a Tim's card


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Cell Phone and a good Credit Card.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Cell phone a few towstraps a tool set a big frickin pry bar a BFH. 2 courts of mortar oil. A court of plow oil. Washer fluid a spare
Ice scraper. Some snacks lots of water and cold weather gear. And my hair band CDS. And a small Jack and Jack stand. A 2" ratchet strap. 20.00 in cash and a credit card. 

I love my Z


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

9mm is pretty much all


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

That's a small socket LOL no ratchet to go with it.


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

blazer2plower;1432696 said:


> That's a small socket LOL no ratchet to go with it.


Its only small intill I throw it lol


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

Whole asst. of all the different hand tools, spare pins, huge and small crow bars, big hammer, butane/map gas torch, chain and tow strap. Like mentioned if there was a problem in town I'd just go to the shop and do it in heat but I guess you never know.


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh ya the rabbit gun for down time sideroad hunting!


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Jumper cables, Ether, Log Chain, cell phone, straps,butane torch, complete electrical box with wire and all connections, full set of wrenches, sockets, hammer, bigger hammer, pry bar, several vice grips, crescent wrenches,misc pins for mounts, 5 gallons of hydraulic oil, a few jugs of 911 deisel treatment. A picture of my mother in law to keep me angry and awake. Sandwiches, water. I have been amazed over the years of how one little problem can shut you down so badly at the worst time, and for some reason whatever the current problem is its the one thing you dont have with you. But we always get everything done.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

SNOWLORD;1432759 said:


> A picture of my mother in law to keep me angry and awake.


:laughing::laughing:Thumbs Up


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

snacks, bottle of water, hand winch, shovels, auger wrench, socket set, hammer, pliers, wd40 fluid film, starting fluid, lighter, jumper pack, straps, Tylenol, tape, tire repair kit, orange triangles, fire extinguisher, screwdrivers, camera, rags, hydro oil, snow scraper, bunjees, first aid kit, gloves, 
I am sure I am forgetting a few things but I keep all that in my trucks and they are single cabs no tool boxes.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

deere615;1432806 said:


> snacks, bottle of water, hand winch, shovels, auger wrench, socket set, hammer, pliers, wd40 fluid film, starting fluid, lighter, jumper pack, straps, Tylenol, tape, tire repair kit, orange triangles, fire extinguisher, screwdrivers, camera, rags, hydro oil, snow scraper, bunjees, first aid kit, gloves,
> I am sure I am forgetting a few things but I keep all that in my trucks and they are single cabs no tool boxes.


I bet your truck looks like my 2door blazer. My girl friend won't ride in my blazer till spring. It's funny it starts out. All clean and organized. By mid winter it looks like a pig pen. My shi$ all over.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

blazer2plower;1432816 said:


> I bet your truck looks like my 2door blazer. My girl friend won't ride in my blazer till spring. It's funny it starts out. All clean and organized. By mid winter it looks like a pig pen. My shi$ all over.


Actually they stay pretty organized I have it all organized behind the seats the front does get a little messy during a storm but I clean the trucks out after every storm
heres a picture of one side of the dump behind the driver seat


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

SNOWLORD;1432759 said:


> A picture of my mother in law to keep me angry and awake.


That's down right creepy dude.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Looks good I'm looking at a big tote box for the back. That way I can put my winter stuff in one. Get one for my shooting stuff.
For the rest of the year. You would think after 10 years for working for uncle Sam I would more organized. In my truck. Every.
Thing else is.

I love my Z


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

you actually mark which ones are regular and phillips, holy crap. I'm lucky to even find my keyes to get out the door.
Floor jack saved me last storm when my hydrolic fluid froze and we have no damn snowbanks this year to run it up on. I had to chain it up for a run to the shop and flush the system.


----------



## A.M.Canfora (Nov 2, 2011)

29 piece wrench set, 200 piece socket set, 24" pipe wrench, PB blaster, 3lb sledge, gallon of plow fluid, 2 gallons of washer, few quarts of oil, western emergency kit, tire plug kit and a cheap plug in 12v compressor. 12 ton bottle jack, tow strap, Plus a ton of bottled water and snacks.


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

SNOWLORD;1432759 said:


> A picture of my mother in law to keep me angry and awake.


Ya, what do you really do with that picture of your mother in law?


----------



## Canplow (Dec 28, 2011)

Eronningen;1433385 said:


> Ya, what do you really do with that picture of your mother in law?


Wasn't going to go there but I bet he has warm hands! dont know why it would keep you awake mine would make me tape it to the front of my plow and drive directly into a ditch!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Don't forget the DI-electrical grease.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I was looking for flashlight...... Saw it pic above, thats a must. I always need socks, feet wont stay warm


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

mpgall26;1432937 said:


> you actually mark which ones are regular and phillips, holy crap. I'm lucky to even find my keyes to get out the door.
> Floor jack saved me last storm when my hydrolic fluid froze and we have no damn snowbanks this year to run it up on. I had to chain it up for a run to the shop and flush the system.


haha ya, Thats why I keep a hand winch incase the plow breaks while down. Even a good ratchet strap will do but a winch is alot easier to store than a jack


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

deere615;1433778 said:


> haha ya, Thats why I keep a hand winch incase the plow breaks while down. Even a good ratchet strap will do but a winch is alot easier to store than a jack


Man, that's a good idea. I have feared the day my boss v dosent want to rise


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

> [A picture of my mother in law to keep me angry and awake/QUOTE]
> 
> Can you send me a pic of her?


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

motodad;1434992 said:


> > [A picture of my mother in law to keep me angry and awake/QUOTE]
> >
> > Can you send me a pic of her?
> 
> ...


----------



## motodad (Jul 6, 2010)

jhall22guitar;1435008 said:


> motodad;1434992 said:
> 
> 
> > Now thats just creepy
> ...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

my wifes sister is kind of atracctive. but dang i cannot stand her. when she comes over i prefer just to go to bed for the day.

i keep an extra sylonid. i shoudl check if it works.

got an extra cable. couple wrenches n such. oil. havent built up my whole stash yet. eventualy ill want as much as i can get. extra motor, wiring. cylendar rebuild kit. woudl like to have anything and everything that can brake and can be replaced in teh field. eventualy


----------



## Krrz350 (Nov 9, 2011)

Come-along (Hand winch) doubles as a tow rope. Two mag lites, extra batteries for mag lite + wireless remote, vice grips, guerrilla tape, screwdrivers, needle nose, cutters, asst wrenches & sockets, prybar, 3lb sledge, hydr oil, washer fluid, scraper, propane torch, and a pair of extra socks in the glovebox.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

i bring my girl friend-you should see her she'll take your breath away- thats probably because she's inflateable


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Does she always have a surprised look on her face. :-0

I love my Z


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

blazer2plower;1435635 said:


> Does she always have a surprised look on her face. :-0
> 
> I love my Z


heh. you shoudl see how my wife looks as we pull up to the pile. she looks like we are about to hit a bus.

its funny


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

You guys carry a lot of stuff. 

I carry:
1) Cell phone charger
2) One spare hose (Hiniker uses the same hose for everything on their plows)
3) Trans fluid
4) Do-it-herself style tool kit. 
5) Recovery strap and one screw type clevis

After my most recent experience I should carry an extra plow mount  

I think saying shovels, ice scrappers, etc is kind of obvious givin the nature of the job. Thats kind of like saying you bring your plow with.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Darn I knew I was forgetting something. My plow


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1435800 said:


> You guys carry a lot of stuff.
> 
> I carry:
> 1) Cell phone charger
> ...


thats cause if somethign brakes they wana fix it right then and not lose money.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1436085 said:


> thats cause if somethign *breaks* they wana fix it right then and not lose money.


Oh. If you need more tools than a little do it herself kit has to offer while you're out plowing, you probably aren't going to fix it in a parking lot or the side of the road. Or at least fix it "right".


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

blazer2plower;1435815 said:


> Darn I knew I was forgetting something. My plow


I lost one while I was using it.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

NBI Lawn;1436176 said:


> I lost one while I was using it.


That sounds like someone else on here...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1436170 said:


> Oh. If you need more tools than a little do it herself kit has to offer while you're out plowing, you probably aren't going to fix it in a parking lot or the side of the road. Or at least fix it "right".


you woudl be surprised what you could do in a pinch.

i like the idea of the tire repair kit and pump.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

alright as far as tools

2 adjustables, one really big guy (doubles as a hammer)

pins, misc screws, cable ties which are always there in my box and often come in handy

fuses though i run out sometimes, a piece of multi strand wire that has been under my seat i always find a use for (ground, jump solenoid..etc) that i keep cutting pieces off of to jump fuses till i get time

jumper cables

ether

extra chains and binders for the pushers

thats about it, give me that and ill find a way to fix anything almost

oh and a jug of tranny fluid, and another jug to pee in or put hot water in to thaw friends meyers pumps


----------



## 60Grit (Nov 17, 2009)

I believe SNOWLORD has made the best post of what I have with.plus or minus little. You gotta be ready for the lot fixes. Sometimes those temporary fixes can be the most permanent. Keep your equipment running, the customers happy, and the money coming in.


----------



## snowbelt5 (Jan 19, 2011)

i think all of you guys are forgetting the most important thing by far, not to keep on the inside of your truck, but the outside!

I will tell you a quick story.. Imagine this.. 3 am in the morning and your plowing a driveway thats out in the sticks with hardly any houses around. Its a thursday morning and no one lives at the house til weekend and the closest house next to the house your plowing is a half mile away. You open your door to get out of the truck to shovel the walkway and in the process of closing your door you accidently hit the lock button from your power lock switch(if you have one). It gets worse. once you finish shoveling the walkway and go back to your truck and realize u have locked yourself out of your running truck, you go to grab your cell phone, only to realize its sitting in your cupholder of your truck, next you go to grab your wallet to get your spare key out only to realize your wallet is also sitting in your truck because who wants to sit on a wallet for 10 hours during thier route. Not to mention it is 20 degrees outside blowing snow sideways and your only wearing a sheatshirt because you were only getting out of your truck for less than a minute to shovel a walkway. Its a half mile to the nearest house and who is to say that they are home, and even going to help u at 3 am if they are. 

my choice was either start walking to houses at 3 am during blizzard condtions or bust out my rear window to get back in. I busted out my rear window to get in my truck. Nothing can ruin your day like this!

Keep a spare key to your truck zip tied to your frame of your truck somewhere.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

snowbelt5;1436756 said:


> i think all of you guys are forgetting the most important thing by far, not to keep on the inside of your truck, but the outside!
> 
> I will tell you a quick story.. Imagine this.. 3 am in the morning and your plowing a driveway thats out in the sticks with hardly any houses around. Its a thursday morning and no one lives at the house til weekend and the closest house next to the house your plowing is a half mile away. You open your door to get out of the truck to shovel the walkway and in the process of closing your door you accidently hit the lock button from your power lock switch(if you have one). It gets worse. once you finish shoveling the walkway and go back to your truck and realize u have locked yourself out of your running truck, you go to grab your cell phone, only to realize its sitting in your cupholder of your truck, next you go to grab your wallet to get your spare key out only to realize your wallet is also sitting in your truck because who wants to sit on a wallet for 10 hours during thier route. Not to mention it is 20 degrees outside blowing snow sideways and your only wearing a sheatshirt because you were only getting out of your truck for less than a minute to shovel a walkway. Its a half mile to the nearest house and who is to say that they are home, and even going to help u at 3 am if they are.
> 
> ...


been there/done that- only difference is I had a cop standing there waiting for me to produce lic®(long story refuse to incriminate myself). wife has a habit of doing this occasionally -great idea- the little magnetic boxes don't work( or I can't remember where I put them)


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

What he said I love the idea will do it when I get off work today.

I love my Z


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

snowbelt5;1436756 said:


> i think all of you guys are forgetting the most important thing by far, not to keep on the inside of your truck, but the outside!
> 
> I will tell you a quick story.. Imagine this.. 3 am in the morning and your plowing a driveway thats out in the sticks with hardly any houses around. Its a thursday morning and no one lives at the house til weekend and the closest house next to the house your plowing is a half mile away. You open your door to get out of the truck to shovel the walkway and in the process of closing your door you accidently hit the lock button from your power lock switch(if you have one). It gets worse. once you finish shoveling the walkway and go back to your truck and realize u have locked yourself out of your running truck, you go to grab your cell phone, only to realize its sitting in your cupholder of your truck, next you go to grab your wallet to get your spare key out only to realize your wallet is also sitting in your truck because who wants to sit on a wallet for 10 hours during thier route. Not to mention it is 20 degrees outside blowing snow sideways and your only wearing a sheatshirt because you were only getting out of your truck for less than a minute to shovel a walkway. Its a half mile to the nearest house and who is to say that they are home, and even going to help u at 3 am if they are.
> 
> ...


Only done it once a long time ago. Nonetheless, I'm paranoid about this, so if I even step out of the truck, my phone is in my pocket. Also, the thought of someone taking off in the truck has crossed my mind.
My wife was washing her car at a carwash once. Took the key out of the ignition as my 2 year old was hanging out in the front seat (didn't want her to start the car). My daughter managed to hit the lock button, with her keys, phone and everything in the car. All while I was out mowing. She managed to get the sheriff there before I could get there. He was amused, nice guy. All in all, a funny story now. Not then.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I too have hidden keys on all my trucks after locking my self out twice this past summer!!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

DONT get the magnetic boxes, the one my dad had on his dodge fell off and when we needed it it wasnt there, we had to use a crow bar to pry the door open to get a coat hanger to hit the power lock to unlock the door.

Luckily we found the key box, under the truck smashed after the snow melted.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

deere615;1437375 said:


> I too have hidden keys on all my trucks after locking my self out twice this past summer!!


what town do you live in again?payup


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I carry a propane welder in the event my plow falls off, along with plow parts from numerous plows.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

BossPlow2010;1437684 said:


> I carry a propane welder in the event my plow falls off, along with plow parts from numerous plows.


maybe time to invest in a new plow. been plowing for 30+ years never even thought about plows falling off. how does that happen? I can see losing a hose or a light but the whole thing? wow


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

How do you lose the thing? I know in the fall I go over every nut and bolt 2-3 times. And I go over the plow.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

siteworkplus;1437740 said:


> maybe time to invest in a new plow. been plowing for 30+ years never even thought about plows falling off. how does that happen? I can see losing a hose or a light but the whole thing? wow


I think he is making fun of me.

you have such issues, as you said, when its time for a new plow; or at least time to put A LOT of work into your plow which I have done.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

siteworkplus;1437740 said:


> maybe time to invest in a new plow. been plowing for 30+ years never even thought about plows falling off. how does that happen? I can see losing a hose or a light but the whole thing? wow


It was a joke/ reference.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

hmmm... nobody said Duct Tape??? I can fix anything with Duct Tape...

Also Brake Fluid... Last time I went plowing blew a brake line needed to drop the plow to stop...

Also nobody said tarp. Nothing worse then lying down in the cold wet snow under your truck trying to fix something. Always have a tarp to lie on the ground...


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

My excursion has a keypad on the drivers door... Lock my keys in all the time only to realize i just have to type in a code.. Its a beautiful thing! I dont know why all cars dont have them. Oh and i also carry a small trash can! keeps the truck neat idk about you guys but once i start losing stuff the day seems to go downhill from there


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

jjklongisland;1437859 said:


> hmmm... nobody said Duct Tape??? I can fix anything with Duct Tape...
> 
> Also Brake Fluid... Last time I went plowing blew a brake line needed to drop the plow to stop...
> 
> Also nobody said tarp. Nothing worse then lying down in the cold wet snow under your truck trying to fix something. Always have a tarp to lie on the ground...


sotry of my life this winter...


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

birddseedd;1437805 said:


> I think he is making fun of me.
> 
> you have such issues, as you said, when its time for a new plow; or at least time to put A LOT of work into your plow which I have done.


sorry I'm new here. seemed like everyone was having so much fun busting chops- just wanted to join the club-no offense meant. but really how does that happen(just kidding).I have a confession - I have a 416C IT and forgot to turn off the pin grabber button. the plow angle lever also doubles as the pin disconnect(or vica-versa). Backed away from a stack pile and left my plow on top of the pile-hydraulic hoses and all. so lay it on me,I can take it.


----------



## blmc5150 (Nov 10, 2010)

Cell phone, pins, Hammer, Tow Strap, chain, screw drivers, fuses, hydro fluid, flashlight, drink, snacks. Most important....TP! for those "uh-oh!" moments. LOL


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

siteworkplus;1438812 said:


> sorry I'm new here. seemed like everyone was having so much fun busting chops- just wanted to join the club-no offense meant. but really how does that happen(just kidding).I have a confession - I have a 416C IT and forgot to turn off the pin grabber button. the plow angle lever also doubles as the pin disconnect(or vica-versa). Backed away from a stack pile and left my plow on top of the pile-hydraulic hoses and all. so lay it on me,I can take it.


i forgot to disconnect the hoses once taking the plow off. ripped the connectors right in half.

wont do that again.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

jjklongisland;1437859 said:


> hmmm... nobody said Duct Tape??? I can fix anything with Duct Tape...
> 
> Also Brake Fluid... Last time I went plowing blew a brake line needed to drop the plow to stop...
> 
> Also nobody said tarp. Nothing worse then lying down in the cold wet snow under your truck trying to fix something. Always have a tarp to lie on the ground...


Ironically enough I have all three in my truck, forgot to put them in though.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

Matson Snow;1432407 said:


> A Case Of Beer (Budweiser)
> 
> I.... Bottle Of Vodka (Greygoose)
> 
> ...


:laughing:You can always use your empty beer cans for ballast I have a few rolling around myselfonly when im done for the dayThumbs Up


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

all my trucks have full socket set, full wrench set's, pipe and adjustable wrench, screw driver set, jack, hammer and sledge hammer,pry bar, digging bar, test light, wire crimpers, wire connectors,fuses, jumper cables and jumper pack, and shovels, and at least 5 gallon can of gas or diesel. and the diesels spare filter set, a can of pb blaster, tire chins, tow straps and tow chins







i got this if all else fails






and the service truck


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

GMD1984;1441978 said:


> all my trucks have full socket set, full wrench set's, pipe and adjustable wrench, screw driver set, jack, hammer and sledge hammer,pry bar, digging bar, test light, wire crimpers, wire connectors,fuses, jumper cables and jumper pack, and shovels, and at least 5 gallon can of gas or diesel. and the diesels spare filter set, a can of pb blaster, tire chins, tow straps and tow chins
> 
> View attachment 110264
> i got this if all else fails
> ...


how about an extra headlight bulb?


----------



## GMD1984 (Jan 19, 2009)

birddseedd;1442124 said:


> how about an extra headlight bulb?


i can switch back to i my truck head lights in all my trucks.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

GMD1984;1442195 said:


> i can switch back to i my truck head lights in all my trucks.


doesnt that take you back to the problem of having a plow in front of the truck lights?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

birddseedd;1442197 said:


> doesnt that take you back to the problem of having a plow in front of the truck lights?


Not with a v plow it doesn't.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BossPlow2010;1442200 said:


> Not with a v plow it doesn't.


ah. v plow.

i prefer straight with box extensions myself. but i dont have as much experience as most.


----------

